# 4x4x4 OP/DP algorithms (more finger-friendly)



## blah (Apr 13, 2009)

OLL Parity (RUL):
Lw' U2 x Lw' U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 Lw (25q, 17f)
Lw' U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 x' Lw U2 Lw (25q, 17f)
Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw' (25q, 17f) (Yu Nakajima _uses_ this, Lucas Garron _found_ it)
Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Rw' (25q, 17f)

Double Parity (RUL):
Lw U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Lw' U2 x U2 Lw2 U2 Lw U2 Lw' (25q, 16f)
Lw2 U2 x' U2 Lw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 Lw' (25q, 16f)
Lw' U2 Lw U2 Lw2 U2 x U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Lw (25q, 16f)
Lw' U2 Lw U2 Lw' U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 x' U2 Lw2 (25q, 16f) (mine, I switched )
Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' U2 Rw2 (25q, 16f)
Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 x U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw' (25q, 16f)
Rw2 U2 x' U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw (25q, 16f)
Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 x U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw (25q, 16f)

Just for comparison, here's the "standard" OP alg:
Rw2 B2 U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 Lw' B2 Rw2 (25q, 15f)
See how much it sucks?

I can also post FRUL and FRU algs in case anyone's interested, but they're not as nice as the RUL ones imo. I think Yu Nakajima's alg is the best, here's why: no double turns (all Rw and Lw moves are quarter turns), and it alternates between Rw/Lw and U2 moves (i.e. quarter turn, U2, quarter turn, U2, etc.), which makes execution non-stop and super smooth. But I just like my alg better for some unknown reason 

In case you didn't know, you can always use DP algs to fix OP. It doesn't really matter because it doesn't increase or decrease your chances of getting PP (still 0.5).

Edit: There, changed.


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for those. I really like Yu's OP alg.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 13, 2009)

wow..I thought everyone uses the same algo..how naive of me..Yu's looks good I'm definitely trying it..

If the current one is not as finger-trick friendly I wonder why most people use it?

Btw blah, all the algs posted are basically for OP right since you can't predict a PLL parity anyway


----------



## jcuber (Apr 13, 2009)

Which one does erik use?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2009)

Try:

http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/other_stuff/4x4_5x5_algs/?section=FixOrientationParity

and also:

http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/other_stuff/4x4_5x5_algs/?section=FixBothParities


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 13, 2009)

Man... that alg is NOT Yu's.

Lucas came up with that alg a while ago, and I've been using it for at least 10 months. Nakaji probably just found it from a few sources, one maybe being http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84eud2DR2-s




jcuber said:


> Which one does erik use?



Erik uses the standard one. I tried to get him to convert, but he didn't.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2009)

What times can you people get with your algs that you're using? I can get 4-4.5 secs (probably slow) with Frederick Badie's algs for OP and DP.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 13, 2009)

I never use the double parity alg, but I get sub4 pretty frequently with lucas's OLL parity.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2009)

I use the double parity alg, but I rarely need to. I only use it when I can easily spot that I have a double parity.


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Btw blah, all the algs posted are basically for OP right since you can't predict a PLL parity anyway



Um... what you do is you solve it and keep one edge flipped. If you find out at the end of OLL (with one edge flipped) that you have PLL parity, do a double parity alg. If you don't, then just use a normal OLL parity alg. Then you have to do a maximum of one algorithm.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 13, 2009)

i can get sub 4 sometimes with the Lucas OP...not so much during solves, but when im just practicing it. It is really good if u have good U2 double triggers...

yeah, its not nakajis algorithm but dont get so worked up dan....a lot of people just decided to use it after they saw how fast nakaji could perform it. (like me)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 13, 2009)

wowow I really like the last OP alg [Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Rw']. It took me less than a minute to learn it, I'm switching to it


----------



## blah (Apr 13, 2009)

Dude I didn't say he _found_ it, all I said was "Yu Nakajima's", which could also (ambiguously) mean he _uses_ it, which was in fact, what I meant. I doubt he even knows how to use Cubex or ACube.

I didn't know Lucas found that long ago. I just know I found it independently, and later accidentally discovered that Nakaji uses it too, and I don't know of anyone else who uses it, that's all.

I can get 4-4.5 on the "standard" OP alg, but I just don't like the feel of it, so I switched a couple of days ago.

And for those of you who still don't get it, I _don't_ use any OP algs, I just use the DP alg when I get OP. Get it now?

Also, a suggestion for right-handers, you _might_ want to try out those algs with lots of Lw turns, because then your left hand would just be doing quarter turns while your right hand does all the double triggers, the left-right alternating thingy is pretty much like an Air Jeff. I see lots of potential executing it this way


----------



## jcuber (Apr 13, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Man... that alg is NOT Yu's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's also better than you at 4x4


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't find my OLL parity thread, but http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=80017#post80017.

Also, the first evidence of my parity: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=52481&postcount=5
(I actually found it in CE first, but a huge search with ACbue never found anything better.)



blah said:


> In case you didn't know, you can always use DP algs to fix OP. It doesn't really matter because it doesn't increase or decrease your chances of getting PP (still 0.5).


More people need to understand that. 

EDIT: I also don't know where I put my file with lots of parity algs, but if I find it I'll post it.
EDIT 2: Found a raw file with a few specific results: http://archive.garron.us/paste/text/dp_lrU2F2B2D2.txt


----------



## Anthony (Apr 13, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > In case you didn't know, you can always use DP algs to fix OP. It doesn't really matter because it doesn't increase or decrease your chances of getting PP (still 0.5).
> ...



Now that I think about it, it seems so obvious. I've tried out a couple DP algs and have always been faster with them then OP. I never really got into waiting till PLL and checking Parity to decide if I should use a OP or DP alg, so I always just stuck to using OP when I got to OLL. Now I realize I should use DP because I'm faster with it.  Thanks.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 13, 2009)

blah said:


> Dude I didn't say he _found_ it, all I said was "Yu Nakajima's", which could also (ambiguously) mean he _uses_ it, which was in fact, what I meant. I doubt he even knows how to use Cubex or ACube.
> 
> I didn't know Lucas found that long ago. I just know I found it independently, and later accidentally discovered that Nakaji uses it too, and I don't know of anyone else who uses it, that's all.



Saying that it's "Yu Nakajima's" implies possession, i.e. he found it. And Lucas definitely deserves mad props for finding such a fantastic alg.

Also I know most of the top American cubers on the East Coast use it, and I'm sure plenty of west coast cubers use it as well, since that's where Lucas is.

I'm pretty consistently 3.5-4.5 with Lucas's alg.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 13, 2009)

byu said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw blah, all the algs posted are basically for OP right since you can't predict a PLL parity anyway
> ...



Now why haven't I thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## blah (Apr 13, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



Only fast guy I know of who does that is Syuhei. Recognition is time consuming unless you've been doing that for ages like Syuhei.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 13, 2009)

I find it hard to do slice turns instead of wide turns, and I find it hard recognizing PLL with one edge incorrectly oriented, so I just orient 3 edges, do the standard alg, and continue with OLL. Anyone willing to find how to get and 2-look OLL case to be the headlights case with misoriented edge between the two misoriented corners (so alg completes OLL)?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 13, 2009)

Alright, after playing around with the algs for a while, I've come to like blah's algo the most..I'm sup-5 on Lucas's OP but sub-5 on blah's..and it feels really fun!
Thanks again for the algos..I might put these up at Malaysian Cube with credits to blah of course..


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 13, 2009)

What are the fastest times (tps) cubers are getting with nakajima's OP alg?


----------



## blah (Apr 13, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> What are the fastest times (tps) cubers are getting with nakajima's OP alg?



You mean what's the fastest time Nakaji is getting with Lucas' alg?


----------



## blah (Apr 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I find it hard to do slice turns instead of wide turns, and I find it hard recognizing PLL with one edge incorrectly oriented, so I just orient 3 edges, do the standard alg, and continue with OLL. Anyone willing to find how to get and 2-look OLL case to be the headlights case with misoriented edge between the two misoriented corners (so alg completes OLL)?



Make your own table of all 4x4x4 OLL cases, together with which OLL to do when you get non-3x3x3 cases.


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 13, 2009)

blah said:


> hippofluff said:
> 
> 
> > What are the fastest times (tps) cubers are getting with nakajima's OP alg?
> ...



Just anyone, I am not very fast but I would like to know the potential this alg has (how fast it could be). Maybe you can even time yourself doing it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 13, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > hippofluff said:
> ...



Jun has gotten it sub-3.


----------



## syuhei222 (Apr 13, 2009)

I feel a bit sad because none of yours talk about my parity systems.

How do you think my style?
I turn parity algos after OLL.

OP (only one edge frip)

Rw2 B2 U2 Rt' Rw U2 Rw' R U2 Rw R' U2 F2Rw R' F2 Rw' L U2 Rw2 





DP (OLL parity including PLL parity)

Rw2 B2 R'w U2 Rw' R U2 B2 Rw' R B2 Rw R' B2 Rw' R B2 Rw2 R' B2 R2 





I dislike that PP appears after OP. 
If it is this elucidation, the parity gets off with once.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 13, 2009)

syuhei222 said:


> I feel a bit sad because none of yours talk about my parity systems.



lolwut it was mentioned.



blah said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 13, 2009)

hmmm I have no problem with chris hardwicks OLL parity and can also sub-4 with it.. I also tried lucas OLL parity and it was about the same as the standard but I refused to switch because of the cool B2 move =)

I execute it like this:
x' Rw2 U2 x U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 x U2 Rw U2 Rw' B2 Rw2 where the last three are the same as Lw' D2 Rw2 Lw

The only thing that really is annoying is a PLL parity with 2 switched corners -__-


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 13, 2009)

syuhei222 said:


> I feel a bit sad because none of yours talk about my parity systems.
> 
> How do you think my style?
> I turn parity algos after OLL.
> ...


My OLL parity alg is 17 moves, so...

Methods when PLL parity occurs:
1. DP (single edge flip, fixes pll parity) - 1 look, 20 moves
2. OP (single edge and corners flip) + PP (9 moves) - 2 looks, 26 moves

Methods when PLL parity does not occur:
1. OP (single edge flip) - 1 look, 21 moves
2. OP (single edge and corners flip) - 1 look, 17 moves

So you see, both methods have their pros and cons.

*EDIT*: I just noticed how short your algorithms are, Syuhei! I didn't know they could be that short even with slice turns. Let me change my numbers up there ^


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2009)

@Cerberus: There is this alg for two opposite corners discovered by Clement Gallet:

(Rr)2 f2 U2 (Ff)2 U' (Rr)2 U2 (Ff)2 U (Ff)2 R2 U2 F2 (Rr)2


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 13, 2009)

blah said:


> Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw' (25q, 17f) (Yu Nakajima _uses_ this, Lucas Garron _found_ it)



That's an amazing alg, so fast and easy to learn, only took me 5 minutes and it's in there. Thank you Lucas.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 14, 2009)

By the way, the OP alg I use is: (Rw' Lw') U2 Rw U2 Lw U2 x' U2 Lw U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 Lw2 U2


----------

